# Getting "Data Transfer Interrupted" from apache using HTTPS

## cld71

Installed the latest Apache, and didn't change any of the configuration files.

When Apache is started there is a message "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName".

But after executing "netstat -l" the following list:

```

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State      

tcp6       0      0 [::]:http               [::]:*                  LISTEN     

tcp6       0      0 [::]:https              [::]:*                  LISTEN

```

The address "http://localhost/" works fine, but the "https://localhost/" does the following in SeaMonkey:

```

Data Transfer Interrupted

The connection to localhost has terminated unexpectedly. Some data may have been transferred.

The browser connected successfully, but the connection was interrupted while transferring information.  Please try again.

    * Are you unable to browse other sites? Check the computer's network connection.

    * Still having trouble? Consult your network administrator or Internet provider for assistance.

```

And the following from Firefox:

```

The connection was interrupted

The connection to localhost was interrupted while the page was loading.

    *   The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few

          moments.

    *   If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network

          connection.

    *   If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure

          that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.

```

Here is the "emerge --info"

```

Portage 2.1.9.39 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r1, 2.6.37-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8200_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 15 Feb 2011 12:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 2.7.1, 3.1.3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=pentium4 -march=pentium4 -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -msse -msse2 -pipe -m32"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=pentium4 -march=pentium4 -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -msse -msse2 -pipe -m32"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="32bit X X509 a52 aac acl acpi airplay alsa ao apic applet asf autoipd avahi bash-completion beanshell berkdb bookmarks branding bts bzip2 cairo cdda cddax cdio cdr cid clflush cli cmov consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cups curl cx8 cxx dbus dc1394 de derby device-mapper dga dirac directfb dns dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr eds emboss enca encode exif extras fam fbcon festival ffmpeg fftw firefox firefox3 flac fluidsynth fontconfig fortran fpu freetts fxsr gcj gdbm gdm gdu ggi gif gimp gkrellm gmplayer gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gpm groovy gstreamer gtk gvfs h323 hal ht httpd ices iconv icq ieee1394 imap imlib ipv6 irc jabber jack jai java java6 javamail jce jmf joystick jpeg jpeg2k jsapi jsch kdrive kino ladspa lash lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate libv4l libv4l2 lirc live mac mad maps mbrola mca mce mdnsresponder-compat mikmod mlib-update mms mmx mng modplug modules moonlight mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn msr mtp mtrr mudflap musepack mysql nautilus ncurses netbeans networkmanager newmousefocus nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss odbc ofa ogg openal opengl openmp pae pam pango pat pbe pcre pda pdf pebs perl pge phonehome png policykit portaudio postgis postgres ppds pppd pse pse36 pulseaudio pvr python qt3support qt4 rdesktop-vrdp readline realtime remoteosd rtsp ruby samba schroedinger sdl-image secure-delete sep server servletapi session shine shout sid sip smartcard sndfile soundtouch spamassassin speech speex spell sql sqlite ss sse sse2 ssh ssl startup-notification static-libs stk stream svg svga symlink sync_rdtsc sysfs system-libvncserver tcpd telepathy theora threads thunar tiff tm truetype tsc twolame udev unicode upnp usb v4l v4l2 vboxwebsrv vcdinfo vcdx video virtualbox vme vnc vocoder vorbis vst wav wavpack webdav webdav-neon webdav-serf webkit wma wma-fixed x11vnc x264 x86 xattr xcb xine xinerama xml xorg xrandr xtpr xulrunner xv xvid yahoo zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick synaptics virtualbox" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport harness ide java nb websvccommon cnd dlight enterprise ergonomics groovy identity mobility php profiler ruby webcommon" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="jruby" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="ati i128 i740 radeon intel fbdev glint i810 mga neomagic nv radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware nvidia v4l virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Thanks.

----------

## gerdesj

What error is there in /var/log/apache2/ssl_error_log?

----------

## cld71

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

> What error is there in /var/log/apache2/ssl_error_log?

 

Nothing is in ssl_error_log.

But the following is in the /var/log/apache2/error_log file.

```
[Wed Feb 16 10:34:05 2011] [notice] child pid 24167 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```

But, this looks like a generic error.

Is there anyway to see what module Apache is doing the "exit signal Segmentation fault"?

What ebuild's should be tried to be rebuilt in order to fix the problem?

----------

## cld71

I just did a total build on Apache using 

```
emerge -De apache
```

 and it still doesn't work.

Has anyone ever had this problem?

Or, know what the problem is?

----------

## cld71

Tried everything from installing an older version of Apache and/or openssl.

Looks like this is a bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354907

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354297

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342055

Does anyone know if this is going to be fixed soon?

----------

## gerdesj

Off the top of my head, I'd say you might be suffering from an OpenSSL upgrade!

If you log ebuild output, you should find a message towards the end of the latest OpenSSL package directing you to run revdep-rebuild.

Try running this:

```

find /var/log/portage/ -ctime -14 -exec grep -H "revdep-rebuild --library" {} \;

```

If you have ebuild logging on, then there will be a huge number of files in /var/log/portage or wherever they are, hence using ctime to limit the ones that grep operates on.  Make the -2 bigger (number of days ago from now) to grep more files or remove that bit altogether to look at all logs.

You will get some filenames of logs to read properly and some instructions on how to run revdep-rebuild in this case.

I have a large number of Apaches running on x86, ~x86, amd64 and ~amd64 and they all do SSL fine but the above has been needed in a few cases depending on when the upgrade has been done.

Cheers

Jon

PS If you don't have any emerge logs, simply "emerge -va1 openssl" to see the final message or read the ebuild directly - /usr/portage/<wherever the openssl ebuild is>

----------

## cld71

Though that might be suffering from an OpenSSL upgrade too.

But I downgraded Openssl to openssl-0.9.8q, and Apache didn't like the change.

I get the following after doing that command.

```
/var/log/portage/elog/summary.log:Please run revdep-rebuild --library libnss3.so.12 , this

/var/log/portage/elog/summary.log:  # revdep-rebuild --library '/usr/lib/libgmp.so.3'

/var/log/portage/elog/summary.log:  # revdep-rebuild --library '/usr/lib/libmpfr.so.1'

/var/log/portage/elog/summary.log:  # revdep-rebuild --library '/usr/lib/libgmp.so.3'

/var/log/portage/elog/summary.log:  # revdep-rebuild --library '/usr/lib/libmpfr.so.1'

/var/log/portage/elog/summary.log:  # revdep-rebuild --library '/usr/lib/libgmp.so.3'

/var/log/portage/elog/summary.log:  # revdep-rebuild --library '/usr/lib/libmpfr.so.1'

/var/log/portage/elog/summary.log:  # revdep-rebuild --library '/usr/lib/libgmp.so.3'

/var/log/portage/elog/summary.log:  # revdep-rebuild --library '/usr/lib/libmpfr.so.1'

/var/log/portage/elog/summary.log:  # revdep-rebuild --library '/usr/lib/libgmp.so.3'

/var/log/portage/elog/summary.log:  # revdep-rebuild --library '/usr/lib/libmpfr.so.1'

```

But I don't see anything that says openssl.

The current version of Openssl is:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0d  USE="rfc3779 sse2 zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -test" 0 kB
```

Is there an easier way to install an old version of Openssl and work with Apache?

----------

## gerdesj

You seem to have a single large summary elog file - must find out how to do that!

From your last post it seems that there are several revdep-rebuild --library you still need to run.  revdep-rebuild on its own is not the same as far as I can make out from more knowledgeable sounding posts I've seen in the forums. So keep an eye on it.

Of course you can always do:

emerge -e system

emerge -e world

A few times over if you have a lot of time to kill!  Then you also get to spend some time with etc-update or whatever  :Cool: 

I've just double checked and I have two versions of OpenSSL  (its slotted) and I also have Apache running with SSL enabled on my laptop in front of me. 

Cheers

Jon

----------

## cld71

With the new Apache 2.2.17 and openssl install it fixed the problem.

Thanks everyone.

Don't know how this system has a single large summary elog file.

Sometimes I use porthole as my emerger when I am tiring to find new applications.

I also have gentoolkit,gentoolkit-dev,portage-utils, and ufed installed.

----------

